# Deodexed Stock Rom



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been looking for this for a while, getting tired of the battery life in 2ndinit roms and decided to give a debloated deodexed stock rom a go. However all the DL links are dead, does anyne know of an open one or have the file? Thanks.


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Try the Team Black Hat app

Posted by the X of B


----------

